# New Collars, finally!!



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been waiting SO impatiently for these to arrive, from Collar Mania - duke's first custom collars :thumb: I also have two more on the way, went a bit silly with their latest "ready-to-wear" sale haha. I'm also waiting for some fetching tags (courtesy of Abi :thumb so once they all arrive I'll share more pics!! He's a very stylish pup :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice!!! they look great on him!! :becky:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Very nice! It's rather unfair how good collars look on black dogs..!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Very nice!!! they look great on him!! :becky:


well thank you very muchly David :biggrin:



schtuffy said:


> Very nice! It's rather unfair how good collars look on black dogs..!!


I know, I originally chose the black and red one, thinking "he's a boy, he needs a manly collar" and was concerned the blue might be a bit too colourful - well turns out colours look GREAT against black! lol I prefer the blue one (and surprisingly, so does my husband, I thought he'd prefer the 'manly' colours!). So luckily the other two I have one order are a bit extravagant :thumb: one is mostly LIME green and the other is a nice deep green with zebra print hehe can't wait to see them with his dark fur!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, what a spoiled pup. They do look great on him though, it's nice to have a choice depending on your mood of the day. Bet you can't wait for the next two.
I know what you mean about the post from USA to Oz & NZ, you just never know how long things will take. For example, a couple of times it only took 4 days to get something to NZ and 6 days to Taz. I was super impressed. Last time though, it was 4 weeks to Taz and 5 weeks to NZ. Weird.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Gosh, what a spoiled pup. They do look great on him though, it's nice to have a choice depending on your mood of the day. Bet you can't wait for the next two.
> I know what you mean about the post from USA to Oz & NZ, you just never know how long things will take. For example, a couple of times it only took 4 days to get something to NZ and 6 days to Taz. I was super impressed. Last time though, it was 4 weeks to Taz and 5 weeks to NZ. Weird.


Yeah it's a bit hit and miss! One time the hubby bought 2 things online - one thing from US took 2 days (said overnight from US), the other thing from eastern states in Aus took over 2 weeks! These collars took about 2 weeks so not bad, I'm just very impatient haha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....those both look AMAZING on him!!:thumb:
Im LOVING the blue...but then again the red looks AWESOME!!!:becky:

Cant wait for you to get the tags!:biggrin1:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow -the blue looks absolutely amazing on him!! He reminds me alot of Harleigh in his face for some reason... which is weird because around here there aren't many Labs that look like her. LOL. I'm so excited to get Harleigh's new collar(s)... I totally forgot to order in the RTW Sale ugh. I hope the one that I wanted is still there =/



schtuffy said:


> Very nice! It's rather unfair how good collars look on black dogs..!!


LOL - either that or its a terrible thing... because they look great in all colors, you end up with way too many collars. I honestly don't think I've found a color that looks absolutely terrible on Harleigh.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lovely! those are usually the shades I stick with blues and red, they look great against black and blue coats


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> I know, I originally chose the black and red one, thinking "he's a boy, he needs a manly collar" and was concerned the blue might be a bit too colourful - well turns out colours look GREAT against black! lol I prefer the blue one (and surprisingly, so does my husband, I thought he'd prefer the 'manly' colours!). So luckily the other two I have one order are a bit extravagant :thumb: one is mostly LIME green and the other is a nice deep green with zebra print hehe can't wait to see them with his dark fur!


They both look stunning on him that's for sure, but I prefer the blue one too! :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I have bought my collars from Dublin Dog but ya'll have got me considering Collar Mania. Yogi is allergic to nylon and synthetic fabrics so will have to see if he can wear what they have available.

They look great and really love the red.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Those look awesome on him! I absolutely love Collarmania as I've stated before!  Hannah also has a fetching tag!


----------

